# Tica Sculptor?



## hollywooddippa (Sep 2, 2012)

What do y'all think of the Tica Sculptor baitcast reel? I bought my first one eight years ago and quickly bought two more. Two high speed and one low speed. I ran across an ad while reading an Australian fishing blog. They were really hard to find, but every once in a while one would come up on ebay. Like I said, I've had them for over 8 years and haven't had a lick of trouble.

Anybody else ever used one?


----------



## fender66 (Sep 21, 2012)

Never even heard of this brand. Where did you run across them when you bought your first one?


----------



## hollywooddippa (Dec 12, 2012)

I ran across them in an Australian sportsmans ad. I thought it was a goodlooking real and with 12 bearings, I figured it should be a quality piece of equipment. I think they're made in singapour. I've fished several tournaments with them and they hold up very well.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 12, 2012)

where can you get them? ... of course I'll post this and go google myself..


----------



## russ010 (Dec 12, 2012)

found it... and with more pictures. Seems this guy is one of the few to have new one's available to ship to the US. $146 including shipping

only downfall I see - 286g = 10oz in weight... that is one heavy reel to have an aluminum frame


ehh... I've changed my mind - too heavy. For that price, stick with the cheapest Lew's you can get your hands on. They will outlast everything out there. I have 2 Lew's, but I can't quit buying those Abu Garcia Revo Gen III reels...

look here - https://www.knkfishing.com/pd-tica-sculptor-sl-series-low-profile-casting-reel.cfm


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a few TICA Reels and they are so -so 

I like their rods better - I* have some Airwaves that are really good for the price


----------



## fender66 (Dec 12, 2012)

> I have 2 Lew's, but I can't quit buying those Abu Garcia Revo Gen III reels...



Not trying to stray off topic, but check out the new BB-1. It's really sweet....and I have 3 of the TS1H that I already loved.


----------

